# newbie questions



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

So I just started up my first planted tank and had some beginner questions. My setup is as follows:

20G
ADA I Soil
2x 24W T5HO 
Eheim 2213 w/ sponge filter for intake.

Current Plants:

Riccia fluitains
Hygrophila polysperma approx: 10 stems
Asian Ambulia approx: 10 stems
Rotalia Rotundifolia: approx 10 stems
Glossostigma Elatinoides: approx 10 stems.

I've reduced the outflow on the 2213 to have a slower flow in the tank and was concerned about the amount of CO2 diffusing into the water from the air since there is very little surface agitation. I've kept it this way because the creatures I wish to keep once the tank is done cycling don't like strong current. I don't want to add CO2 to the tank due to pH swings that may occur.

My other question is about bulbs. What are the different colors and what should I look for when buying replacements? What does "high lighting" and "low lighting" mean?

Thanks for reading and thank you for any input you may have.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I just started up my first planted tank and had some beginner questions. My setup is as follows:

20G
ADA I Soil
2x 24W T5HO 
Eheim 2213 w/ sponge filter for intake.

Current Plants:

Riccia fluitains
Hygrophila polysperma approx: 10 stems
Asian Ambulia approx: 10 stems
Rotalia Rotundifolia: approx 10 stems
Glossostigma Elatinoides: approx 10 stems.
nice plant list
I've reduced the outflow on the 2213 to have a slower flow in the tank and was concerned about the amount of CO2 diffusing into the water from the air since there is very little surface agitation. I've kept it this way because the creatures I wish to keep once the tank is done cycling don't like strong current. I don't want to add CO2 to the tank due to pH swings that may occur.
no need to reduce flow that filter doesn't have that much flow, co2 from air is 300ppm but co2 to water is only 3 ppm which is nothing so don't worry. Ideal co2 in water should be around the 25ppm-30ppm. you can't help ph swings everytime you do a water change the ph will swing if you keep your co2 on 24/7 then there is no swing until you change water
My other question is about bulbs. What are the different colors and what should I look for when buying replacements? What does "high lighting" and "low lighting" mean?
your fixture will fall into the mid-high lighting I have the same and leave my lights on for 10 hours no algae but I dose fertz, since your not dosing fertz or have co2 cut back on lighting to like 7-8hours. for a planted tank stick with 5000k-6500k bulbs higher the number more white/blue lower the number more ugly yellow
Thanks for reading and thank you for any input you may have.
if I remember correctly you said you wanted to keep high grade crs which is fine if you don't plan on breeding them but if you are. you have to choose beautiful planted tank or crs breeding. adding co2 and fertz will just complicate crs breeding and shrimplet survival or even getting berried


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good response cold. I also agree with not reducing flow, I have added powerheads to my tanks to get more flow. Flow gets the nutrients around, and co2, very important to have flow. You have probably read somewhere that surface agitation may dissipate co2, but that takes a lottt of flow to agitate co2, and plus, your not dosing any co2. 

And to be honest, before dosing any ferts, I would do co2. Some of my tanks I run o-natural with the exception of co2. Co2 makes a huge difference, especially in some of your plant selections.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I've read that it's good to have none/low water flow when the lights are one, and lots of flow when the lights are off. co2 during the day, and add oxygen at night.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

No its not lot of flow at night, Amano actually runs a airpump at night to drive out the co2 at night. That has nothing to do with filter flow. You will def need good flow in a planted tank to move the nutrients and co2 around. There will be too many hot spots and water temp differences in the tank without proper flow. The only reason you would turn flow down is if too much co2 is getting dissipated, but you will need some crazy massive flow to get that effect. Your goal is to get your co2 at 25-30 ppm, which is not very hard to achieve. Use a drop checker or ph monitor.



tranceaddict said:


> I've read that it's good to have none/low water flow when the lights are one, and lots of flow when the lights are off. co2 during the day, and add oxygen at night.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*flow*

what are the reccomendations for flow in the tank what equipment should we be looking for i have a 55 gal tank 
thanks 
tom


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 55g with 2 eheims 2215 and flow is not that strong over all


----------

